# New Years Eve Plans ??



## ollie (Dec 29, 2009)

What are you guys doing for new years eve this year. Are you working or throwing a huge party or going to a party  (can i come lol jk) i'll start family is coming over gonna be fun hopefully  how about you?


----------



## HasTy (Dec 29, 2009)

After midnight sleeping for a week or two then back to school as a FT student


as far as the day of its just a regular day tons of stuff to do....


----------



## DigitalSoCal (Dec 29, 2009)

Camping out to see the Rose Parade

Edit: Getting drunk THEN camping out to see the Rose Parade


----------



## MusicMedic (Dec 29, 2009)

Going to a friends party, in Huntington beach,CA

about two blocks from the beach.. 

and they have an awesome jacuzzi, which i am going to be in all night haha ^_^


----------



## Tjfemt911 (Dec 29, 2009)

Nothing amazing. Seeing Avatar 3D for the third time with some friends and watching the ball drop... 

WISHING I had a job to work. A busy night it would be...^_^


----------



## berkeman (Dec 29, 2009)

Working a shift -- BLS standby at the Cirque du Soleil in San Francisco.  Stop by and say hi if you're at the show!


----------



## nicolel3440 (Dec 29, 2009)

i plan on shiping kids to grandma and grandpas for the weekend (thur-fri) and then spending alone time with hubby.  Probablly will fall asleep around 10 pm new years eve cause we are boring.


----------



## Micro_87 (Dec 29, 2009)

stay home with a few drinks....im boring lol


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 29, 2009)

I will be in a plane at 35,000 feet thankful I am landing in a Muslim country with no Nigerians on board.


----------



## Rob123 (Dec 29, 2009)

Gambling... nothing like full comps on New Year's Weekend in Atlantic City.
Oh... my wife is going too ^_^


----------



## guardian528 (Dec 29, 2009)

working, seeing who gets the first call of 2010!


----------



## Mario1105 (Dec 29, 2009)

drinking my freakin brains out then and only then drinking some more then passing out till 1300 on the 1st to watch the hockey game( GO BRUINS!!!!)


----------



## nicolel3440 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mario1105 said:


> drinking my freakin brains out then and only then drinking some more then passing out till 1300 on the 1st to watch the hockey game( GO BRUINS!!!!)



go flyers


----------



## ollie (Dec 30, 2009)

DigitalSoCal said:


> Camping out to see the Rose Parade
> 
> Edit: Getting drunk THEN camping out to see the Rose Parade



ur going to the rose parade cool  good luck finding good seats i might go see u there maybe


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 30, 2009)

Going to a friends place. We usually all stick around untill like 4 in the morning. 

Of course doing all kinds of stupid stuff with fireworks too......


----------



## apagea99 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, it's my wife's birthday and I always start the day by making her breakfast in bed. This year it's buttermilk pancakes with boysenberry syrup, eggs, milk and coffee. After breakfast, I'll be taking her out shopping for the day with lunch at her favorite lunch spot, then more shopping and maybe a movie (she really wants to see Avatar). Then, we're headed to a friend's for an hour or so, then finally out to another friend's NY Eve party/birthday party for my wife and we'll likely be there until they end it at 6:30am on Friday B)

So.....my day is full and I love it!


----------



## nomofica (Dec 30, 2009)

Working.
Gonna be a busy night.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 30, 2009)

nomofica said:


> Working.
> Gonna be a busy night.


 
And you get a full moon. And it is the second one this month. And THAT only happens every like 30 years.

So: *New Year's Eve+Full Moon(2nd one this month)+the 30 year odds of that night being the one to get the second full moon/EMS providers love of the full moon=A busy night*

Have fun!


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm finally 21 for New Years, but I've also never really been the club-going type person, so I haven't decided yet if I want to go out to a club with a few friends, or stay home with a few friends and drink.


Or sleep.  Sleep is always an option.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 30, 2009)

Going downtown to watch the pineapple drop.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Dec 30, 2009)

Well I've been crazy sick the past couple days. Today I started feeling better (and therefore sure that I wouldn't be in bed suffering), so I called my friends and they all had plans so I'm essentially SOL. I'm honestly thinking of calling in and offering to switch shifts with one of the unlucky :censored: who got stuck working. Hey, it does pay better than a normal shift.


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 31, 2009)

me... I'll probably be in a flow hood making nicardipine, or precidex, or amiodarone drips for ICU... till 23:30... then driving home (30) minutes to probably watch the ball drop (if I make it in time)


----------



## nomofica (Dec 31, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And you get a full moon. And it is the second one this month. And THAT only happens every like 30 years.
> 
> So: *New Year's Eve+Full Moon(2nd one this month)+the 30 year odds of that night being the one to get the second full moon/EMS providers love of the full moon=A busy night*
> 
> Have fun!




I hate math. 

I just found out today that my chief offered two of our EMS units (one of which I'm assigned to tomorrow) to Whyte Ave (an avenue which is the main nightlife/entertainment district in my city, which just so happens to be adjacent to the university and all its fraternitieshttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Strathcona, sororities and plenty of other college and uni students). I'm going to be so busy with ETOH and assaults I don't think I'll even realise it's 2010 until dispatch tell us to refuel and head home... Or until we're still staged and the sun is coming up...


----------



## wyoskibum (Dec 31, 2009)

Going to bed at 00:01 for a 05:30 wake-up to go do a DBL (24hr) shift on the 1st.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have to do a stand by shift at a lame as sh-t concert, downtown by myself, so  lame!


----------



## DigitalSoCal (Dec 31, 2009)

Well my plans just got cancelled.. so it looks like I have none now


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Dec 31, 2009)

getting drunk off my tail. lol


----------



## HotelCo (Dec 31, 2009)

3 Stooges/Twilight Zone marathon.


----------



## rhan101277 (Dec 31, 2009)

Nothing, I'm on call.  Watch some TV, do some drug cards.


----------



## RescueYou (Dec 31, 2009)

Partyyyyy

SOOO rare not to be working on a full moon night and so clubs and parties it is.

BUT...I do not intend to get wasted and I do plan to have my jump bag in the back of my car because there are going to be some maniacs out tonight and accidents seem to follow me.


----------



## RescueYou (Dec 31, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> So: *New Year's Eve+Full Moon(2nd one this month)+the 30 year odds of that night being the one to get the second full moon/EMS providers love of the full moon=A busy night*
> 
> Have fun!



You get a full blue moon every 19 years on New Years Eve. 
I send my pity to all of you working tonight unless you are a call crazy probie. I'm off tonight but work tomorrow. Get your IVs and puke buckets and activated charcoal and syrup ready..oh yeah, and you may want to pack extra restraints and handcuffs. :beerchug:


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 31, 2009)

RescueYou said:


> Partyyyyy
> 
> I do plan to have my jump bag in the back of my car because there are going to be some maniacs out tonight and accidents seem to follow me.



same here... and knowing that it'll be 23-2330 when i leave work to commute home... its gonna be wild!


----------



## Manic_Wombat (Dec 31, 2009)

Con ed and playing videogames with my buddies haha


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 31, 2009)

Watching TV because I have no life.


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy New Year!


----------



## DV_EMT (Jan 1, 2010)

HotelCo said:


> Happy New Year!



wrong time zone foo!

jk... Happy New Year to all the east coasters! - its only 9 here <_<


----------



## CAOX3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok did anyone else notice **** Clark forgot number 13 in the countdown.


----------



## nomofica (Jan 1, 2010)

Finally back at the station after a loooong night. Glad I was only on standby.^_^


----------



## nemedic (Jan 1, 2010)

Working, but on the desk tonight/this morning. Luckily, since 1600, only calls have only been a smoke alarm or two, syncope, SOB, and changing a dressing.


----------



## EMSLaw (Jan 1, 2010)

CAOX3 said:


> Ok did anyone else notice **** Clark forgot number 13 in the countdown.



I thought he looked pretty good considering he had a stroke a year ago.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 1, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> Going downtown to watch the pineapple drop.



You drop a pineapple? we drop an orange.


----------



## RescueYou (Jan 1, 2010)

yall drop fruit?? lol cool

and **** Clark did pretty good but he did skip 13 lol.


HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!! Anyone want to share their first call of the year?


----------



## Sasha (Jan 1, 2010)

RescueYou said:


> yall drop fruit?? lol cool
> 
> and **** Clark did pretty good but he did skip 13 lol.
> 
> ...



We are Floridians. We are a naturally fruity and festive bunch.


----------



## nomofica (Jan 1, 2010)

RescueYou said:


> yall drop fruit?? lol cool
> 
> and **** Clark did pretty good but he did skip 13 lol.
> 
> ...



Pt tells me his jaw is broken, while he's chewing. Anyone else find that funny?


----------



## DV_EMT (Jan 1, 2010)

nomofica said:


> Pt tells me his jaw is broken, while he's chewing. Anyone else find that funny?



I think its hysterical... was it broken?

we got a Tier 1 trauma before the ball dropped. stupid 19 y/o drinking with friends... rolled the car off a cliff.
 GSC of 3 - but it improved because he was just drunk... and he got haulled off to jail after he recovered.


----------



## nicolel3440 (Jan 1, 2010)

i am in lebanon pa and we drop a reall lebanon ballona and then they cut it up and pass it out


----------



## nomofica (Jan 1, 2010)

DV_EMT said:


> I think its hysterical... was it broken?
> 
> we got a Tier 1 trauma before the ball dropped. stupid 19 y/o drinking with friends... rolled the car off a cliff.
> GSC of 3 - but it improved because he was just drunk... and he got haulled off to jail after he recovered.



No; absolutely no skeletal or soft-tissue/muscle damage. Not a scrape, not even a bruise.


----------



## DV_EMT (Jan 1, 2010)

wow... thats just bad


----------



## nomofica (Jan 1, 2010)

DV_EMT said:


> wow... thats just bad



Not as bad as the pt I had shortly after who was screaming bloody murder about not being able to breath and that he was dying... Vitals all acceptable, O2 sat was like 98% or something. And by screaming, I literally mean screaming. I told him that if he stopped screaming for a second he could probably catch his breath.


"... oh wow thank you!"


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jan 1, 2010)

I was on clinical for New Year's and the town the MICU was in dropped a piece of coal (they don't call it "Coal Country" for nothing!).

I didn't get to see it, but I did get to hear the ball drop in Times Square on a patient's TV while I started an IV on him.


----------

